# Cálculo de filtros LC para amplificadores en clase D



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2010)

Este tema tal vez debería ir en pequeña señal (o en radio ), pero lo inicio acá por que está pensado para el cálculo de los filtros LC en los amplificadores clase D.

Bueno, un filtro LC es un filtro, al menos, de segundo orden, cuando consta de un inductor L y de un capacitor C, tales como los que están usando hasta ahora, aunque el orden puede ser mayor si aumentamos la cantidad de componentes L y C.
En un amplificador tipo UCD no tiene mucho caso aumentar el orden del filtro, por que el mismo está dentro del lazo de realimentación del amplificador, y cualquier cambio alteraría dramáticamente la dinámica del lazo. Sin embargo, en un amplificador tipo NO-UCD, como el Sorenson del Ing. Tagle es factible aumentar el orden del filtro ya que el mismo no se encuentra encerrado en el lazo de realimentación y mejorar el rechazo a la "portadora".

Bien, la idea ahora es diseñar un filtro pasa-bajos de segundo orden siguiendo una metodología ordenada y que responda a la teoría de los filtros. Demás está decir que para tener toda la información necesaria van a necesitar un libro sobre filtros, aunque en este tema les voy a subir una tabla solo para filtros Butterworth, pero como eso es propiedad de los autores del libro...los dejo a ustedes conseguirlo. El que he usado en este tema es "Analog and Digital Filter Design (2nd ed)" de Steve Winder y es un libro muy "accesible".

Primero veamos la estructura general del filtro LC.



Sabiendo que vamos a calcular un filtro de Butterworth (respuesta en frecuencia máximamente plana --> bueno para audio), a continuación les muestro una tabla que contiene los coeficientes normalizados de los filtros de Butterworth hasta de orden 10.



Fíjense que en el esquema se han considerado los componentes con nombre Li' y Ci', que en la tabla corresponden a la fila con Rs=0, cuando en el esquema aparece normalizada para Rs=1. Esto se debe a que la tabla está construida para estructuras de filtrado donde la resistencia de la fuente de señal (Rs=resistencia de salida del amplificador) es mucho menor que la resistencia de carga, cosa que sucede en los amplificadores de audio.

Como verán, con solo saber el orden del filtro que tengo que construir es fácil darle valores a los componentes L y C, ya que los sacamos de la tabla. El problema es que estos valores están dados para una frecuencia de corte de 1 Rad/s y para una resistencia de carga de 1 ohm, así que hay que escalarlos a nuestra necesidad: por ejemplo una frecuencia de corte de 30 kHz y una impedancia de carga de 8 ohms.
Para eso, usamos la figura que viene a continuación:



Con esas ecuaciones que están ahí y los valores de nuestra aplicación (Fc= frecuencia de corte y R= resistencia de carga) es muy simple obtener los valores finales que tomarán los componentes L y C.

Hagamos un ejemplo:
Calcular un filtro pasabajos LC de segundo orden con Fc=30kHz y R=8 ohms.
De la tabla, para orden=2, sacamos: L* = 1.41422 y C* = 0.70711
Reemplazando en las ecuaciones de arriba y usando la calculadora  tenemos:
L1 = (8 * 1.41422) / (2 * PI * 30000) = 60 uHy
C2 = 0.70711 / ( 2 * PI * 8 * 30000) = 470nF

Si nos dieran valores de C que no estuvieran normalizados, podriamos multiplicar y dividir por alguna constante para llevar los valores a algo mas comercial, aunque los valores obtenidos acá son los que mejor se ajustan a la impedancia de carga. Por ejemplo, si tenemos un capacitor de poliester de 1.5uF podríamos hacer:

*C2= 1.5uF*
k=1.5 / 0.47 = 3.19
*L1* = 60uHy / k = *18.8 uHy*

Fácil, eh?
Bueno, esto que hemos hecho para un filtro LC de orden 2 es lo forma correcta de considerar los efectos en el filtro de la impedancia de carga.
Si en lugar de usar un filtro de Butterworth quieren usar uno de Bessel o uno de Chebyschev, pues solo tienen que cambiar de tabla y listo, el resto es igual. Lo mismo que si quieren hacer filtros de orden mas elevado...solo hay que tomar los valores de la fila correspondiente al orden deseado.

Espero que les sea de utilidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2010)

mag  ní  fi  co  ! ! !


----------



## Cacho (Mar 23, 2010)

¡Pero qué bonito tema!
Y bien explicado...

Gracias por subirlo al foro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2010)

:buenpost:

................


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 28, 2010)

Excelente aporte Ezavalla, Ya me pondré a probar diferentes tipos ordenes cuando elabore mi inductómetro.

Saludos!!!


----------



## DANDY (Abr 30, 2010)

Vaya se me habia escapado tan buen tema para mis suscripciones... gracias *ezavalla*


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 4, 2010)

Estimados: Justo caigo aqui por este tema , estoy teniendo problemas con dichos filtros en el ampli No UCD del amigo Tagle. Con respecto al cambio de valore , NO es asi , ya que existe el factor Q que genera un pico de respuesta cerca del corte . No he podido llegar a una conclusion valida ya que las mediciones son desconcertantes , en algo estoy errando . Lo cierto es que tengo unas distorsiones feas en graves cuando intento filtrar la entrada con un crossover .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2010)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Con respecto al cambio de valore , NO es asi , ya que existe el factor Q que genera un pico de respuesta cerca del corte.


Que es lo que *NO ES ASI*?   
Los valores originales del cálculo son los valores reales para un FPB de Butterworth. Si los cambiamos, estamos alterando los coeficientes de la función de transferencia, tanto más cuanto más los alteramos. Sin embargo, el efecto es el mismo que calcular el filtro para 8 ohms y usarlo con una impedancia de carga de 4 ohms, y en menor medida, que calcularlo para una impedancia nominal de 8 ohms y usarlo con un parlante que tenga 6 ohms reales o menos.
Más aún, en la zona donde está la frecuencia de corte del filtro, la impedancia de la carga es muchísimo más alta que la nominal, a menos que la corrijas con una red Zobel.
Por último, si la frecuencia de corte "estandard" es de 30-kHz y el filtro se transforma en un Chebischev (que sería lo peor que podría pasar), el ripple lo vas a tener casi fuera de la banda audible, así que tampoco es tan grave modificar un poco los valores para ajustarse a los componentes comerciales.



AntonioAA dijo:


> No he podido llegar a una conclusion valida ya que las mediciones son desconcertantes , en algo estoy errando . Lo cierto es que tengo unas distorsiones feas en graves cuando intento filtrar la entrada con un crossover .


Conclusión válida sobre que?   
Poné una imagen del osciloscopio para ver de que tipo es la distorsión en baja frecuencia.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 4, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta. Pero no me retes !!. Por supuesto estoy confundido. Yo solo opine sobre lo que decia el el punto #1 , ya que pasa de un capacitor de 470nF a 1.5uF y los valores que presentas son teoricamente correctos . Yo expuse que con tal relacion no me estaba funcionando , sucede que tengo ruidos horribles en el tweeter al cumplir tal relacion y es proporcional al valor de capacitor. Mejora con una inductancia mas grande y capacitor mas chico ( Q=0.5 aprox ) . No lo puedo detectar con el osciloscopio , en especial en los clase D que tenes un ruido residual grande . voy a intentar con un clase AB para aislar la respuesta del filtro un poco mas pura.

Lo que es cierto y me terminas de "avivar" , es que el parlante aumenta su impedancia con la frecuencia y yo lo calculaba sobre 8Ohms. Sigo probando , si saco alguna conclusion la publico.GRACIAS


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2010)

OK, ok!


 Yo no me apartaría mucho de los valores calculados en el primer paso, salvo que no haya otro remedio, y en este caso conservaría la desviación lo menor posible.
 Yo compensaría la impedancia de los parlantes con una red zobel, por que si no el comportamiento no va a ser homogéneo sobre la banda de paso.
Si tenés mucho ruido residual, pensá en disminuir la frecuencia de corte. Con 30-kHz de frecuencia de corte, estás una década por debajo de la frecuencia del PWM y deberías tener una atenuación de 40-dB (100 veces)...es decir, medio volt como mucho si lo alimentás con +/-50V.
 Si con esto se te mantiene el problema....pues andá pensando en otra cosa...

PD: No usés un baffle con divisor de frecuencia, por que eso te puede alterar, y mucho, lo que estás calculando y midiendo. Es preferible usar un dummy-load resistivo y luego probar sobre uno o más parlantes.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Oct 4, 2010)

Mejor aún, no podrias compartir tus esquematicos? y asi entender el problema que estas teniendo, valores que veo mucho en son los de 22uH con 470nF para 4 ohm. Yo tambien estoy en proceso de un ampli clase D pero en este momento estoy detenido por el error amp(como se puede traducir?), no entiendo como debe ser la relacion de tension entre la entrada de audio y la retroalimentacion suponiendo que la señal ya a sido filtrada y es tomada antes del filtro.


----------



## luisgrillo (Oct 4, 2010)

ivan_mzr

La realimentacion es como si usaras un amplificador no inversor con el 741.

En la entrada tienes una señal, pongamos de directa de 100mV,  y quieres una amplificacion de 10 de ganancia, haces un divisor resistivo el cual tendra que medir 100mV en la resistencia conectada en la entrada  inversora del operacional, osea que si pones una resistencia de la salida del operacional de 900 ohms, y una de 100 ohms de tierra a la entrada inversora, habra un volt en la salida y 100mV en la entrada inversora. 

Lo que hace este amplificador, es tratar de igualar el voltage de la entrada no inversora al de la entrada inversora.  Claro que la amplificacion debe de estar dentro del rango de voltage de alimentacion y otras caracteristicas que debe de tener el circuito amplificador.

Es lo mismo en la entrada del amplificador de error de los clase D, que en los AB, solo que uno trabaja con PWM y el otro no.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Oct 4, 2010)

oh!, crei que era algo mas complejo... bueno y que onda con el desfase?


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 4, 2010)

Estimado ezavalla: voy a tratar de conseguir el libro que mencionas para refrescar el tema filtros.Sucede que cuando yo estaba en la Facu , Mr. Butterworth estaba en pañales y los ultimos 25 años los he dedicado a la informática, cosa que me ha embrutecido notablemente....
Me puse a experimentar con filtro de 2do grado a raiz que el de 1ro. que propone Tagle no filtraba demasiado . Ahora tengo apenas 0.5 V rms . Eso OK.
He probado con un parlante de 12" y tambien con un baffle para desempatar , solo tiene un capacitor de filtro de graves para el tweeter.
Debo tener errores tanto de fabricacion de las bobinas como de medicion , estoy trabajando con un osciloscopio para PC y el soft de Yoshimasa , por algo no cuestan los miles de dolares que los instrumentos buenos.
NO me va a ganar !


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 7, 2010)

Estimados : Despues de varias pruebas he detectado que los ruidos que tengo son producto de alguna intermodulacion entre los dos amplificadores , pese a haberlos montado con el mayor cuidado para evitarlo.El problema lo plantearé en el foro correspondiente. Cumplo en aclararlo como prometi. 
De todos modos algo es cierto: El tamaño del capacitor de filtro es importante, y la inductancia es mayor a la de los calculos . Hay que considerar la impedancia creciente del parlante con la frecuencia debido a su inductancia. Cancelarla con una red Zobel me da un consumo importante en la resistencia.
Gracias por la colaboración.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2010)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimados : Despues de varias pruebas he detectado que los ruidos que tengo son producto de alguna intermodulacion entre los dos amplificadores , pese a haberlos montado con el mayor cuidado para evitarlo.


OK. Gracias por informar.


AntonioAA dijo:


> Hay que considerar la impedancia creciente del parlante con la frecuencia debido a su inductancia. Cancelarla con una red Zobel me da un consumo importante en la resistencia.


El problema de tener en cuenta la impedancia semi-inductiva del parlante es que implica personalizar el filtro para cada parlante o conjunto de parlantes y eso es excesivamente complicado.
PD: En cual resistencia te da el consumo importante???? En la de la red Zobel o en otra???


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 7, 2010)

La red Zobel calculada en la pagina de Pablo Crespo ( PCP files ) , me indica para una Le = 1mHy , muy aproximada a los modelos de parlantes habituales, debe llevar un capacitor de 15uF y una R=8Ohms. Con estos valores, la impedancia de la misma a partir de 5Khz es de casi 8Ohms... si la componente de agudos de la musica es aprox 20% , a los deseados 200w del ampli tendriamos una disipacion de 40W a menos que me equivoque mucho. Adios ventajas del Clase D. Te puedo decir empiricamente que aumentando la Z sobre la cual se calcula el filtro anda muy lindo siempre que no tengas las interferencias que mencioné.
De todos modos el parlante deberia tener un pasabajos antes ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2010)

Naaa....no es tan así.
Analizá esto: http://sound.whsites.net/lr-passive.htm#s7.0 y revisá tus cálculos...
Yo creo que vale la pena...mas allá de las "interferencias" cuyo motivo desconozco...


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 7, 2010)

Gracias por preocuparte!!!.

Segun dice el amigo Elliot:

"We already know that the woofer's Zobel network only needs to operate at over 650Hz, so using the chart again, we see that the low pass section will get about 65% (65W) at that frequency. The Zobel network is a high pass section (yes it is!), so the maximum power will be at above 650Hz, where high frequency energy is less than 35W. Since the power progressively reduces, the resistor will never have to deal with more than about 20W peak. Since no-one (well, no-one who is going to go to all this trouble to make an almost perfect crossover) will listen at 100W continuous, we can safely assume an average power of about 10W - this corresponds to the "typical" peak to average ratio for music of 10dB.
" 
Esta calculando 10 W en 100W de potencia , Y COMO TE DIJE ANTES LA ZOBEL ESTA DESPUES DEL PASABAJOS.
Declaramos "tablas" ???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2010)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Declaramos "tablas" ???


Bueno, ponele tablas...


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hola, tengo una fuente conmutada estropeada (12V*5A), en su salida tiene un filtro LC. Quiero reutilizar el filtro pero necesito saber el valor del inductor/bobina.

No encuentro nada en internet, o no se como buscarlo. Sus dimensiones son:

Nucleo toroidal de ferrita color amarillo,
Diametro Interno (ID) @12mm
Diametro Externo (OD) @21mm
Grosor @6mm
Número de vueltas @29 vueltas

Alguien tendra una formula o algo, encontre una pero me pide la permeabilidad (AL) del material y no la se  Alguien que se apiade


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 28, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> Hola, tengo una fuente conmutada estropeada (12V*5A), en su salida tiene un filtro LC. Quiero reutilizar el filtro pero necesito saber el valor del inductor/bobina.
> 
> No encuentro nada en internet, o no se como buscarlo. Sus dimensiones son:
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don ruben90 , con auxilio de un inductometro digital  y sapendo  lo numero de espiras del inductor es possible calcular la permeabilidad del nucleo  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 28, 2016)

Me preguntaba Daniel López, determinar la inductancia del componente mediante un circuito RL, ósea, con valores conocidos de voltaje, resistencia y amperaje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2016)

Generador senoidal de alta frecuencia conectado a inductor en serie con una resistencia.

Vas variando la resistencia , cuando las tensiones sobre el inductor y sobre la resistencia son idénticas , sus impedancias también son idénticas y calculeas facilmente la Inductancia.

- Conviene medir a una frecuencia cercana a la de trabajo del inductor.
- Usar un potenciómetro en vez de resistencia .
- Si consideramos 0 Ohm el bobinado se simplifican los cálculos.


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 28, 2016)

El problema aquí es que solo conozco las dimensiones del núcleo de ferrita, el número de vueltas y el calibre del cable, desconozco la frecuencia de trabajo del inductor. Mejor vere quien me presta un inductometro o comprar uno de mediana calidad. Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin (May 10, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hagamos un ejemplo:
> Calcular un filtro pasabajos LC de segundo orden con Fc=30kHz y R=8 ohms.
> De la tabla, para orden=2, sacamos: L* = 1.41422 y C* = 0.70711
> Reemplazando en las ecuaciones de arriba y usando la calculadora
> ...










Ez una consulta.
Para el calculo de "K" cuando tenemos el valor del capacitor:
¿la  "constante" la define apartir del valor obtenido de C  en la formula? o  simplemente coincidió con el ejmeplo el valor de C y la Constante  Señalada como 0.47 ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2017)

Ese valor K es la división entre el valor del capacitor normalizado y el que me dá el cálculo del filtro.

* K = (valor cap normalizado mas cercano) / (valor cap que sale del cálculo)*

El ejemplo que mostré es un caso extremo, pero la idea es trabajar con una desvisión máxima del 20% (ponele...). Tal como se comentó antes, no podés poner cualquier valor de K por que aunque la frecuencia de corte es la misma, estás desadaptando la impedancia de carga de la del filtro. Un ejemplo mas real podría ser:

del cálculo sale C=387nF y los normalizados mas cercanos son 330nF y 470nF. El que tiene menor diferencia es el de 330nF, así que elegimos ese y hacemos:

K = 330nF / 387nF ==> *K=0.85*

y ya podemos calcular *L = (L del calculo) / K*

Se entiende????


----------



## osk_rin (May 10, 2017)

Muchas gracias.

Yo queria jugar con el valor del capacitor para usar uan bobina de 10uh que tengo por ahi pero, ya vi que si hago eso estaria totalmente mal.


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 24, 2017)

Actualizando la Flojera 

Aca una web con  el calculo (Automatico)

http://www.calculatoredge.com/electronics/bw pi low pass.htm

Saludos.


----------

